# Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexner



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey fellas,
I've decided I'm going to purchase this book. It has great reviews and I looked through it at my local bookstore and was very impressed. I can buy it over 10-15 dollars cheaper online so I'm about to buy it from Popular Woodworking. I noticed that they have the first edition for 15$ and the second for 25$. I typically buy earlier editions because they are cheaper and they pretty much the exact same. However, were there things added to the second edition to make it worth paying 10 extra dollars for? I'm about to click "buy" but I'd like some input from some of you who have looked through both books and can give me some good advice.

Thanks,
Maroon


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

It's the cheapest education you'll get - spend the extra - it's well worth it!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Pearls of wisdom this guy ^


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

If you want a really good book that really get's in depth and takes the "science" out of how to do finishing.. look into Charles Neil's new book on finishing..Charles has really taught me how to do extremely fine furniture finishing, and believe it or not all of my customers are talking about how great my finishes are..


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've not read the first version other than excerpts, so take this with a bit of salt. But I'd get the second edition, there have been some changes in finishes (particularly waterbornes), as well as some of Bob's opinions on a few small things (I'm told). Regardless of which one you buy, I think it should be required material in any hobbyist shop. Another that has much the same info and is organized a little differently is the one by Jeff Jewitt.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm with RBWoodworker. I have Flexner's book and find it is so technical it is difficult to find what I really want to know which is how to get a professional looking finish on my projects. The nuggets are hidden in the accompanying information that I find to be useless to the regular woodworker. If you buy it get a higlighting pen so you can mark what you actually need to know. I got the book at Southeastern Salvage for 4.99 and if it hadn't been such a low price I would be upset. It's true you get what you pay for and I got about 4.99 worth of information I can use. It appears that even woodworking has an intelligentsia, it's promoted by the Gnostic like writings of some woodworking magazines. I'll be checking out Charles Neals book soon


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bob Flexner's books are good but a bit out dated and where I've really learned all the in's and outs on finishing is through Charles Neil,I've got his new book on order. Flexner's books can not be as up to date as Charles ,since how finishes have been formulated has changed and with water borne finishes being more and more prevalent I would spend my money on Charles book for sure. If you buy a half dozen cans of finish you don't like they can cost more than a book Likes Charles Neil's
http://www.cn-woodworking.com/


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to read Flexner's column in the woodworking tabloid…Woodworker's Business News I think it was. He seemed to have a permanent chip on his shoulder because nearly every piece had some myth debunker or revelation about some scandalous misinformation which he was ordained to set straight. It got tiresome, and occasionally he would get a comeuppance in letters to the editor.

Valid or not, through that experience I came to view him as more interested in getting attention than in sharing information. I stayed with Michael Dresdner and never felt misled. (Dresdner at one time consulted with Breedlove Guitars on their finishes, which are, in my opinion, exquisite. Street cred.)

I cannot say that Dresdner is the top of the food chain; I am not that well read on finishing.

Were I on the quest today, no question, I'd turn to Charles Neil.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am actually reading this book now. I got it from my local library though. i'm not 100% sure but there are changes between the editions one of which I believe is the section on HVLP spray finishing. I haven't read the Charles Neil books but this book has helped me.Hopefully the book by Charles Neil doesn't have conflicting information because I may read that one as well.


----------



## woodshop101 (Apr 2, 2013)

Giants fan…this is woodworking…there's bound to be conflicting information and opinions about everything. Just take it all in and choose the one that makes the most sense to you.


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

You're absolutely right Justin!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually I surprised I have an opinion on this one…. I recommend the extra for the newest version. It's just more up to date. I checked one out from the library and liked it a lot. Then I bought a used copy of amazon, I was bummed it was an older edition. I didn't care for it as much. But still great info.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Get the second edition. It has a bit more information and it has color photos. It's a fantastic book. You will learn an enormous amount about finishing from it.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

What's the title of Charles Neil's new book?


----------



## theshutter (Sep 28, 2013)

Really this is very nice post justin..

http://www.theshutterstudio.com/


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, if I get the Flexners book I'll go for the second edition. I wanna look into Charles Neil's book now. I'll see if I can view them both online through Amazon and decide on which one to buy or both.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Maroon when I checked with Charles he said the publisher should have his books back to him in approximately 2 weeks.
Charles's book has to be purchased directly through him.

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Professional - describes the standards of education and training that prepare members of the profession with the particular knowledge and skills necessary to perform the role of that profession

If you want professional looking finishes, be prepared to get professional. That means understanding the technology and what works with what. Flexner's book (2nd ed) is very good for knowledge and understanding. Jeff Jewitt is also very good. As for Flexner being a bit of a pompous ass, all of the so-called experts in woodworking tend to be. Paul Sellers and Charles Neil are not, but Charles goes a little too far the other way for my taste.


----------

